# incubating temperature



## Fisherman_Brazil (May 4, 2007)

Christian, our top notch entomologist, mentioned the "diapause" problem, which brought me a question old enough that I certainly would like to investgate in depth.

How temperature would affect the mantids incubation? in what way?

I recall incubating temperature would intefere the reptile in a fashion that we can control the hatchlings to be male or female for sure or at least at certain level. Also, temperature would affect reptile in a way that would force them to hybernate when weather is cold. Yet, with purposedly control the low temperature, one be able to break the "diapause", threfore, enable the mechanism that the embreyo could develope faster.

Would there also apply to the mantids as well?

For not to be too boring, add a photo of my recent hatchling.

Thank you

Luke

Taiwan


----------



## OGIGA (May 4, 2007)

What is the diapause problem?


----------



## Peekaboo (May 4, 2007)

I think that's when ootheca need a cold period, and then a warming up period before hatching out. I may also be way off base...


----------



## Ben.M (May 5, 2007)

No, u are correct


----------



## OGIGA (May 5, 2007)

Ah, I see.


----------



## Fisherman_Brazil (May 29, 2007)

Sorry, maybe I did not make my point clear enough.

What I really like to know is

1. can I control the sex by raising or lowing the incubating temperature?

2. can I optimize the hatchling number by controling the temperature what so ever?

3. are there any temperature profile that is most benificial to incubation?

say like keep at 20 for 10 days, 27 for another 10 days or so, a different temperature at different phase of egg development.


----------

